# Modifier 22, outpatient?



## Alta (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a situation where I would like to use modifier 22, but it is not listed as an outpatient approved modifier and it is not in my drop down list on the encoder.  Is 22 appropriate for hospital outpatient surgery?


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 10, 2010)

the 22 modifier is not applicable for facility billing


----------

